# Jobseekers Benefit for substitute teachers



## sitstill (12 Oct 2012)

Hi all,

I am working as a substitute teacher this year, having previously been teaching full time :-(

I will not get paid for summer and I know that I can sign-on then.

However, I will also not get paid for midterm breaks, Christmas and Easter holidays.

Does anyone know if I am entitled to get JSB for these times? Also, how would I apply... Is it just the normal JSB application?  (I believe they take a while to be processed)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Perplexed (12 Oct 2012)

You should call into the Welfare Office.  My daughter is a substitute teacher too and I know she gets paid JSA some of the time.
She wasn't lucky enough to get a fulltime job this year and just works days and weeks as she gets them. In between there are cards she has to drop in to welfare when she's not working. I presume you should be the same.  The sooner you check it out the better.  Good luck


----------



## sitstill (12 Oct 2012)

Thanks a lot.. I'll go to the office next week..


----------



## Black Sheep (12 Oct 2012)

There are quite complex rules for jobseekers Benefit for substitute teachers but leave that to SP to work out. Just go in and sign on for half-term, Christmas, Easter etc. and sign off again on the days you are returning to work.

Once you have filled up the forms for the initial claim at half-term, Christmas and Easter will be simpler, perhaps by phone or email


----------

